# Gibraltar to Almeria



## insurin (12 Feb 2010)

Hello, 

I done 2 tours in summer 09, Barcelona to Nice (coastal mainly) and Barcelona to Alicante a month later.

My plan this time is a shorter trip, Gibraltar to Almeria. I have been reading about difficult roads around Malaga. This trip is going to be a a very relaxed pace. If anyone could adivse me on a few questions I have.

Is it possible to cycle up to the summet of the 'Rock'

Which direction would be best (Gib to Almeria or Almeria to Gib), I want to be with the wind. What is the direction of the prevailing wind. I had a hard slog coming from Barcelona to Alicante against the wind.

cheers


----------



## mangaman (12 Feb 2010)

I believe the prevailing winds are from the Atlantic - ie West to East (Gib to Almeria)

When I was planning a trip to Andalucia someone sent me this link which is a superb map / satellite pic site.

It should help negotiating Malaga. As long as you go inland the roads north of Malaga are empty and beautiful (although there are some tough climbs)


"Have a look at the Spanish Environment ministry's Farming Land Geographical Information System (SIGPAC) 

www.mapa.es/en/sig/pags/sigpac/intro.htm

Click on the map of spain to start the mapping app.

It can show either map or satellite views or a mixture of both and it's very detailed (they use it to count olive trees amongst other things). You can see most tracks on it - much more detailed than Google."


----------



## BigonaBianchi (12 Feb 2010)

DO NOT LEAVE YOUR BIKE IN THE HANDS OF GIB MONKEYS


----------



## Broadside (12 Feb 2010)

I took a trip up 'The Rock' in Aug last year and went up by cable car with my kids. A group of about 20 Spanish roadies passed us as we took off in the cable car, we made it to the top in about 8-10 mins, and less than 5 mins after we arrived the group of roadies arrived too.

They were a bunch of very fit riders and I think the gradients would be quite extreme in places but it is definitely do-able. I think the climb is somewhere around 450 metres in all.


----------



## insurin (9 Mar 2010)

Hey Managman, Thanks for the link. I have booked my flights with Monarch as they are the closet airline to me that fly to Gibraltar.

Last summer when I was doing Barcelona to Alicante my friends bike got mauled in transit. He ended up only having a few gears that he could use. we used bike bags then but this time we will be using bike boxes (cardboard) and just bike bags on the way back.

My question is, are there any bicycle shops in Gibraltar or close by?


----------



## stephenjubb (9 Mar 2010)

Did that stretch christmas 09. the roads around malaga are horrible, it is like been on a motorway, I was told about it several weeks earlier by a car driver with caravan, took it with a pinch of salt.

he was right. second the suggestion to head north of malaga.


----------



## insurin (9 Mar 2010)

The general consensus is that the road into Malaga are treacherous and busy. 

I would like to go through Torremolinios. From where would you suggest to go from here. Would it be wiser to go inland before the airport? and at what point should I drop back into Malaga. I would like to have a mooch around Malaga.

I am just looking on google earth and I could go inland from Torromolinos and head towards the A357 which still looks like a heavy dual carriage way.


----------



## andym (9 Mar 2010)

insurin said:


> Last summer when I was doing Barcelona to Alicante my friends bike got mauled in transit. He ended up only having a few gears that he could use. we used bike bags then but this time we will be using bike boxes (cardboard) and just bike bags on the way back.



Pack the bike well - I take the controls off the handlebars, and the rear mech off the frame.


----------



## mangaman (9 Mar 2010)

insurin said:


> The general consensus is that the road into Malaga are treacherous and busy.
> 
> I would like to go through Torremolinios. From where would you suggest to go from here. Would it be wiser to go inland before the airport? and at what point should I drop back into Malaga. I would like to have a mooch around Malaga.
> 
> I am just looking on google earth and I could go inland from Torromolinos and head towards the A357 which still looks like a heavy dual carriage way.



I would seriously suggest heading inland asap.

You could drop into Malaga some other time 

I would go from Gib up to Ronda, Antiquerra, Archidona and around Granada. I did a tour once from Grenada to Seville that took this route (the other way) and it was beautiful.

Tough going - big hills / no shade etc but worth it (I particularly liked Archidona).

No cars, beautiful roads etc. Just be careful to have enough water and plan ahead - inland Spain (especially the further East you go) is like the wild west. You could go a lot of miles in Almeria and find no water source at all.


----------



## insurin (10 Mar 2010)

OK I have found a nice journal about a guy who did Malaga to Faro. So next time I will try this route but for now it's the coastline

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=RrzKj&doc_id=6005&v=B4


----------



## onlineamiga (14 Mar 2010)

Hi insurin. I work in Gibraltar and live close by it over the border in Spain. Feel free to PM me if you want any specific advice or local knowledge. I totally agree with with what others have said. Get off the coast and head inland. Yes its mountainous but its far more scenic and the roads are dead. The coastal trunk road which is the A7 / N-340 is hurrendous. And I avoid cycling on any bits of it wherever possible. Going east to west there is no other major road. If you have the time and energy, i would recommend you hitting the mountains. Its not an easy ride but its definitely more rewarding.

You can cycle up the rock. Cars have to pay to go up there, bikes dont. Its not too difficult (tho i havnt actually done it myself yet! - I skipped ahead and did Sierra Bermeja in Estepona which is 3 times higher than Gibraltar!  ) the view from up there is awesome. (Gibraltar and Sierra Bermeja). It sounds like a nice trip you're doing. 

When are you flying over? Hope the weather is OK for when you land. The amount of flights they have to divert to malaga because of cross winds is unbelievable.


----------



## stewie griffin (14 Mar 2010)

Well I'm going to stick my neck out & disagree with the advice to go inland. 

I've lived near Malaga for 15 years, cycled lots on the N340/A7, while I agree that it's not my first choice of a "nice" road to cycle on, sometimes it just has to be done, the idea of going from Gib to Almeria via an inland route is fine but it's a completely different type of ride to the coast, also the busier inland routes aren't exactly pleasant to cycle on either, plus no direct route exists, so that leaves the minor roads (less camp sites & more provisions to carry), very nice if time isn't an issue & you don't mind lots of climbing.

I drive & ride (car, cycle & motorcycle) on the N340/A7 virtually every day of the year, nearly every journey I see cyclists, usually roadies or groups of, a lot of solo cyclists including many fully loaded tourers, there must be incidents involving cyclists but I personally can't recall one, generally the drivers are aware of cyclists, scooters, little cars/vans with 50cc engines!, etc.

One more point, going through Malaga doesn't have to be that bad, as a rough guide, allow plenty of time & stay as close to the sea as possible, the only nasty part is below the airport where you need to get on the N340 to cross the river. Malaga is a nice place to look around (as with every city be security conscious!).

So there!


----------



## onlineamiga (15 Mar 2010)

Hi Stewie, where abouts are you / were you around Malaga? Im up half way between Estepona and Gibraltar. Cyclists are always seen on the A-7/N-340 at around 4.30 every day. Proper road cyclists doing trips. Seem to be racing they have no luggage. Theyre there almost every day around that area. That part of the A7 isnt too bad, theres lots of roundabouts and keeps cars slow. The worse part is after Marbella towards Benalmadena. Its just not what I would call a pleasent cycle run. But you are right, sometimes it just has to be done, there are no other direct routes down the coast.

The reason why i say inland is simply because of the views, and the fact its quieter. Ive cycled up to Ronda and its absolutely fantastic.

To the OP, if you do take this route, I would just recommend you dress heavilly in high vis, so that you can be seen from miles away. There are too many brits not used to left hand drive cars and forgetting what side of the road to be on especially in the summer


----------



## andym (15 Mar 2010)

IMO (as someone who's planning to tour in that area shortly) the inland route seems a lot more interesting. I can't see the point in choosing a destination that means you are forced to ride on the most boring roads due to lack of time. If the original poster hasn't got the time to make the detour inland then it might make more sense to choose a shorter route or simply do a circular tour.


----------



## mangaman (15 Mar 2010)

andym said:


> IMO (as someone who's planning to tour in that area shortly) the inland route seems a lot more interesting. I can't see the point in choosing a destination that means you are forced to ride on the most boring roads due to lack of time. If the original poster hasn't got the time to make the detour inland then it might make more sense to choose a shorter route or simply do a circular tour.



I agree

The inland routes fron Ronda, to Antequerra and Archidona and around Grenada were the most beautiful, quiet roads I've ever ridden bar none.

Tough climbs, but seriously worth it. It was a once in a liretime thing for me it was so beautiful.

Unfortunately it was in the olden days and all my piccs are on film or I'd post them.


----------



## insurin (15 Mar 2010)

I am just going to crack on and do this.

As for us Brits cycling on the wrong side of the road, after doing the last 2 tours I have developed a problem while in Britain. Sometimes I forget which is the correct side that I should be driving on. This is due to cycling in Spain/France but it seems to have been hard wired into my brain. Has anyone else experienced this?

If anyone knows Gibraltar well enough, I am after knowing if there are any cycle shops local just in case. Last time my on friends bike, the part of the frame where the rear mech connects to the frame got bent. This meant when his wheel spun, the rear mech was catching the spokes constantly when he was in the granny gear. This was remedied by staying on the bigger chain rings. Apart from that, his gear shifter just fell off the handle bar and all the little pieces fell out. What a nightmare. We managed to get it back on but he was limited in what gears he could use.

I like cycling next to the sea. It means I can have a dip whenever I please


----------



## onlineamiga (16 Mar 2010)

Hi Insurin, there is a cycle shop in Gibraltar, its a raleigh shop. Ive never been in there so dont know how good it is. There is also a cycle shop in La Linea on Calle San Pablo they do repairs and stuff. Once again never used it yet  but i had it recommended.

Cycling next to the sea is good. its just a shame the road is crap lol.


----------



## insurin (17 Mar 2010)

Excellent news about there being 2 cycle shops at the starting point.

I have also just noticed that I will be over there during the last week of the tour de france. Particularly interested in stage 17 (col du tourmalet) and stage 19 (individual time trial). These 2 stage is where I reckon the tour will be won.
The only drawback is the commentary will most likely be in Spanish unless I can find eurosport in English somewhere


----------



## ASC1951 (18 Mar 2010)

insurin said:


> I like cycling next to the sea. It means I can have a dip whenever I please


I've cycled through Malaga and down the main road to Estepona i.e most of the way to Gibraltar. It's ok; in fact the cycle lane makes it much safer than most UK main roads, certainly safer than going through the coastal towns where you have to mix it with delivery lorries and witless tourists.

A couple of practical points:-
- take plenty of inners. It's such a busy road that there is more debris than usual.
- avoid the five miles each side of Malaga in the rush hour, when it is particularly manic.
- in mid-July it's going to be very hot indeed.


----------



## jay clock (22 Mar 2010)

> OK I have found a nice journal about a guy who did Malaga to Faro.


YIPPEEEE that was me!

Can I just say that if you had ever seen it you would not be saying "I would like to go through Torremolinos"!


----------



## VadimC (3 May 2010)

Hi guys!

I'm from Russia, Moscow. In few days I'm will be the first time in Spain. Start point - Almeria. On May 8 me and my friend start to cycle somewhere :-) Almeria-Barcelona or Almeria-Gibraltar-Sevilia? On coast or inland? It would be great if you show route with all check points. I extremely need your expertise. Your recommendations?

About me: pro-active, crazy about MTB, football and golf. Multi-Sportsman.

stewie griffin, onlineamiga and others:
What about to meet on May 9-10 in Malaga, Gibraltar or somewhere?

P.S. My friend needs a bike. Does anybody knows good bike rental service close to the airport in Madrid?

My media:
http://www.facebook.com/vadim.chuvelev
http://twitter.com/Vadim_C


----------



## insurin (26 May 2010)

just and update people - T minus 7 weeks before take off

Can anyone clarify the different roads signs in spain

red background n340 - I can cycle on this, I have done it

blue background A7 - is this a motorway meaning no bikes
Green background E15 - not sure what this is.. anyone?
Yellow background E15 - again not sure
Orange background A7 - what is this one

I am particulary intersted in the final stretch from Almunecar to Almeria or at least Arda to Almeria in terms of what roads to take


----------

